# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Hướng dẫn làm CD nhạc từ A > Z

## nhoc

*hướng dẫn làm một đĩa cd nhạc từ a đến z

*<div style="text-align: center">_( bài viết của tuanthiem_vn2812 /www.diendantinhoc.vn .mọi hình thức copy xin để nguồn trích dẫn_ http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=121757#post121757 _tuanthiem xin chân thành cảm ơn )_
​*
*các bạn thân mến đã lâu rồi tuấn thiêm luôn ấp ủ viết một bài hướng dẫn về làm một đĩa cd nhạc cho các bạn .nhưng do bận quá , mà ko làm được .cho đến mãi hôm nay có thời gian nên mình đã tự tay viết một bài hướng dẫn cho các bạn 

các bạn thân mến ! để mua một đĩa nhạc thì không có gì là khó .tuy nhiên không phải cái gì đi mua cũng có ý nghĩa .nên việc tự tạo một đĩa nhạc made in tự tui tặng người yêu chắc hẳn sẽ có ý nghĩa .
bắt tay vào làm nhé .

*design vỏ bìa 

*khởi động photoshop và nhấn ctrl + n để tạo một layer mới > nhập width 27.5 - height 18,7 - resolution 300 - color mode rgb color - backgroud contents white > ok > ctrl +r > phóng to vùng làm việc 



chia bìa gáy : bạn có tổng chiều ngang là 275 trừ gáy còn 265 chia 2 còn 132.5 > để con trỏ lên thước đứng rê qua phải tao một vạch mau xanh , đặt tại điểm 132.5 tại thước ngang .tiếp tục thực hiện giống trên rê đặt vạch tại điểm 142.5 tại thước ngang .như vậy đã tạo xong gáy có kích thước 10 và cũng chia xong bìa chính và bìa phụ 



tạo viền màu hồng :
các bạn dùng công cụ rectangular hoặc nhấn m kéo một đường chữ nhật từ đáy bìa phụ sang bìa chính .( nhìn hình ) tại hộp màu set fogegroup color bạn chọn màu hồng .sau đó nhấn alt + delete để có màu hồng 



xung quanh mép của bìa chính cũng như bìa phụ cũng làm tương tự 



.tạo ảnh bìa chính : các bạn mở tấm ảnh muốn làm bìa chính lên sau đó dùng công cụ move tool hoặc nhấn v để kéo tấm ảnh vào bìa chính .nhấn ctrl + t > giữ ship để co dãn , di chuyển hình bằng phím mũi tên .sau đó nhấn enter .đối với bìa phụ cũng làm như vậy và nhấn enter khi đã ưng ý 



.design chữ cho bìa chính , gáy và bìa phụ .






.cuối cùng ta đã hoàn thành một vỏ hộp đĩa .các bạn save để lấy hình và mang đi in .sau đó cho vào hộp đĩa 

*ghi đĩa nhạc 

*đầu tiên bạn hãy khởi động nero của bạn lên .sau đó chọn mục maket audio cd như hình dưới 



khi đó sẽ thấy cửa sổ nero xuất hiện để bạn có thể add file nhạc .



nhấn add để add file nhạc .ở đây bạn có thể add số lượng bài tùy theo dung lượng đĩa của bạn .thông thường đĩa cd 700mb thì bạn add được tầm 15 bài .theo kinh nghiệm mà tuanthiem đã làm thì bạn ko nên ghi hết dung lượng đĩa .vì khi đó các sector đĩa chứa file ra tận mép đĩa ngoài đĩa .khi ấy đĩa rất dễ hư đĩa 

cũng tại mục này bạn hãy di chuyển bài hát lên trên hoặc xuống dưới để tạo track theo ý thích 

sau đó nhấn next để chuẩn bị ghi 



 tại đây bạn tại mục titler .tiêu đề bạn ghi tựa đề của đĩa .ca sĩ thì tùy bạn 
mục number of copies bạn điền số lượng đĩa cần ghi .sau đó cho đĩa cd vào nhấn burn để ghi 


như vây đã ok rồi 

*ở bài viết này tuanthiem hướng dẫn ghi đia nhạc tiếng và đinh dạng audio ( cda dùng cho đầu đĩa , đài băng thông dụng ) .ở bài viết sau tuanthiem sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn làm đĩa nhạc hình với định dạng khác ( đinh dạng này có ưu điểm là ghi được số lượng bài nhiều hơn , và chất lượng cao hơn .mà vẫn chạy được trên đầu đĩa , đài băng thông dụng )
* 

​</div>

----------


## binhan2015

cái ghi đĩa thì m biết rồi nhưng cái làm bìa thì chưa rõ lắm.share cho m photoshop để làm thử đi:1eye
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
àh biết share luôn cách làm con dấu như trên đi.m thấy nhiều con dấu đẹp quá mà ko biét làm

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

đúng đấy!
share cái cách đóng dấu lên hình ảnh và bài viết đi bạn ấy!!!

----------


## noithatkienan

đóng đấu lên hình ảnh thì bạn có thể sử dụng nhiều phần mềm như .photoshop chẳng hạn .đầu tiên bạn load bức ảnh chụp lên . sau đó open cái con dấu lên nữa ]]

dùng công cụ move toos (m) move ( di chuyển ) con dấu sang bên hình chụp .nhấn ctrl + t để do giãn và di chuyển con dấu sao cho thích hợp .có thể tranfrom để xoay nghiêng con dấu .sau đó mutify để trong suốt nền của nó .sau đó save hình lại thôi .

----------


## collagenadiva

á, hay đây, mới bik ghi đĩa h anh tuấn giới thiệu cách làm bìa như thế này thì tốt quá,!!!

----------

